
Hundreds of Google accounts suspended for using emoji in live chat - rahuldottech
https://twitter.com/markiplier/status/1193015864364126208
======
dang
Whoops, looks like this already had a big thread at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21490674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21490674).
We've merged the comments there.

